
The Marshmallow Test: Delay of Gratification and Independent Rule Compliance - alfonsodev
https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/27112705/SAXLER-DISSERTATION-2016.pdf?sequence=1
======
PaulHoule
Now that obesity is a global crisis it might be smarter to eat one marshmallow
now rather than two later.

